# Stocking Advice



## western (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a 30 gallon tank i am looking to setup. 
Things i know i want to have is 
-white/cream/tan sand (probably play sand or pool filter sand)
-modern look to the tank rocks, few simple plants(artificial will suffice as well)
-colorful active fishes *(important)
-less is more, dont want a whole school of tetra or something like that.

My current 20g tank has 8 xray tertras, 8 guppies, clown gravel, java moss and some lava rock.

There are so many choices, and so far what seems to fit my needs are cichlids. Also a pleco seems interesting and will look into them. I plan on going to Big Al Miss tommorow to have a looksee, but if i get get some advice before going it should make it easier.

Looking for advice on

-types of fishes to keep(be specific)
-type of tank setup they would prefer
-places in sauga to get cheap rock/stone.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
EDIT
please critique my decision

2x dwarf gourami
4x black cory
6x neon tetra
2x geman blue ram

--------
so far i have only picked up the 6 neon tetras.

aqadvisor link -> http://bit.ly/cTmTai


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That tank isn't large enough to hold many available cichlids. However, there are more than a few that will fit nicely. Rainbows, Laetacara sp, apistos, an Rams are some from South America, Kribs and their relatives from West Africa are a few more. If you go with a pleco, make sure it is one of the smaller species, such as bristle nose or rubber lip.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97203

A good stocking idea guide. CHeck the extra guides below for oddball sizes.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Boesmani Rainbows would be nice. Maybe 4 males 4 felmales.

The males are very colourfull, and nice to watch when the 'show' for the females, and are very active fish.


----------



## western (Jul 24, 2010)

please critique my decision

2x dwarf gourami
4x black cory
6x neon tetra
2x geman blue ram

--------
so far i have only picked up the 6 neon tetras.

aqadvisor link -> http://bit.ly/cTmTai


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Should work.


----------

